# white fungus in my crested geckos tank?



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

I did a complete clean of my cresties tank with rep disinfectant and water and some strange fungus is growing? how do i get it off and is it harmful?










emily: victory:


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

that isnt a bio active substrate is it? 

personally, i would take it out and boil it or something


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

coco fibre  will do :2thumb:


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

Ahhh, well i would advise you take a look at bio-active substrates  otherwise, i aint too sure about how to prevent that sorta growth from occuring again...


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> Ahhh, well i would advise you take a look at bio-active substrates  otherwise, i aint too sure about how to prevent that sorta growth from occuring again...


okay, i don't have a clue what they are :lol2: is it a substrate with bugs in?


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah xD the spring tails keep it clean for me

oh, but dont just go bunging in bugs  you'll need to reorganise a little i guess :O


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

emmilllyyy said:


> okay, i don't have a clue what they are :lol2: is it a substrate with bugs in?


Yes you got it in one lol
I use it for my splendida. I use topsoil,bark and sand mix and in the soil are earthworms, tropical springtails, tropical woodlice, morio worms, and mealworms and basically they clean all the soil and get rid of poo dead bugs etc etc so no need for cleaning vivs only wiping glass down:no1:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

its harmless and should go with time i get all sorts of crazy moulds in my viv over time


----------



## clark1 (Feb 6, 2009)

*substrate*

i would personally only use paper towel or a towel as substrate. so i would throw out then old substrate and put in paper towel, and the wood and leaves and climbing stuff put it in the bath and poor boiling hot water on them and it will kill most of the bacteria rub it off any mould and repeat. let cool and put it all back in and should b fine


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

clark1 said:


> i would personally only use paper towel or a towel as substrate. so i would throw out then old substrate and put in paper towel, and the wood and leaves and climbing stuff put it in the bath and poor boiling hot water on them and it will kill most of the bacteria rub it off any mould and repeat. let cool and put it all back in and should b fine


I'm not clued up on cresties but do they not need humidity?
Is so how do You keep up the humidity with only kitchen roll or paper towels: victory:


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

Saturate them with lots of water sprays  normally about twice a day is required *yarr* but with cresties alot of people are drawn to them due to the fact they can have a little naturalistic viv


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

you can use paper towel but id rather my cresties have a more natural setup and it holds more humidity, even though they're captive they should still have naturalistic things in their terrarium - personal preference also i think hed hate me if i took it away :lol2:


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

in the meantime how do i get it off as im going away this weekend! boil it?


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> Saturate them with lots of water sprays  normally about twice a day is required *yarr* but with cresties alot of people are drawn to them due to the fact they can have a little naturalistic viv





emmilllyyy said:


> you can use paper towel but id rather my cresties have a more natural setup and it holds more humidity, even though they're captive they should still have naturalistic things in their terrarium - personal preference also i think hed hate me if i took it away :lol2:


Iv never understood the whole bog roll thing. Yes it can prevent impaction but for only that reason is takng it a bit far. Using stuff like that takes away so much natural behavior. Like people get freaked when they see there beardies or Leo digging and say no why are they digging, because thats what they do, it's natural to them, give them some sand or soil and watch them at play after all the reptiles will love it and will thrive more. Plus the fact it looks god dam awful

sorry rant over :lol2:


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

for now, i would just remove it if you are worried, but make sure you replace it with some foliage or something so that your tank isnt bare 

Well...surely the same could be applied to people who feed their geckos on CGD


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> for now, i would just remove it if you are worried, but make sure you replace it with some foliage or something so that your tank isnt bare
> 
> Well...surely the same could be applied to people who feed their geckos on CGD


Lol that's something else I don't understand but hey I don't understand Chinese writing either so we won't go there tonight :lol2:


----------



## .:KayLee:. (Aug 23, 2008)

I wouldnt be blaming this on the substrate IMO. Its the wood pieces themselves. I usually de-bark and bake them in the oven before I put them in my vivs because bacteria and fungus etc is underneath the bark itself and the moisture in the viv just brings it out.

Edit: Some people who dont de-bark the branches soak them in F10 and Iodine to kill the bacteria/fungus too.


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

this wood has been in there for a good year with the previous owners and its only came out when i washed it?


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

.:KayLee:. said:


> I wouldnt be blaming this on the substrate IMO. Its the wood pieces themselves. I usually de-bark and bake them in the oven before I put them in my vivs because bacteria and fungus etc is underneath the bark itself and the moisture in the viv just brings it out.
> 
> Edit: Some people who dont de-bark the branches soak them in F10 and Iodine to kill the bacteria/fungus too.


Aww but that kills all the useful bugs that help keep the viv clean after all there's nothing in there that would cause harm to the reps anyways:2thumb:


----------



## .:KayLee:. (Aug 23, 2008)

kirky1980 said:


> Aww but that kills all the useful bugs that help keep the viv clean after all there's nothing in there that would cause harm to the reps anyways:2thumb:


Im aware of that, the bugs are fine.  Its just Ive found mould has grown on some of my old branches, thats why I started de-barking or thoroughly disinfecting. 

@Emily, it just seems strange theres no mould on the substrate, just the branches.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

.:KayLee:. said:


> Im aware of that, the bugs are fine.  Its just Ive found mould has grown on some of my old branches, thats why I started de-barking or thoroughly disinfecting.


that's where your tropical springtails and a few other bugs come in and get rid off of it for you: victory:


----------



## clark1 (Feb 6, 2009)

*crested geckos*

yes they do need humidity but not as much as some places say. i spray my 7 crested geckos once a day and i use towel so it keeps alot of moisture for humidity and i have a lay box which has soil in it which keeps moisture and thy can go there when they want and need to.


----------

